# Help emergency! Update post 181. Thank u all for trying to help



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to have to do this, but I have a 10yr old spayed female malt here that is needing help ASAP. She is sick, running fever, high white count. went to another vet not that long ago for "gi prob". i am working on getting more info on it, but the problem comes here. This woman is going through a divorce and was in tears on the phone. She is having to work all the time to pay the bills and she cant afford any more than what has been done on this baby. I need to run xrays and possibly take her into surgery to make sure her intestines are not ruptured. i can only do so much charity and ive consumed all i had for the year already otherwise i would be using it on this baby. Is there any one out there that can help. before she got sick she was trying to find her a better home and still wants to so she isnt cooped up all the time while she was at work. if anyone can help please let me know ASAP...this baby is dying


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! Can AMA rescue help? Have you contacted any of the rescues? I would donate to an org. who would help her.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

PMing you...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im the only vet working today and i am about to do emergency surgery on another dog....is there any one who can contact resc. org for me? phone here is 318-797-8489


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

BUMP!! 

Jaimie, I'm trying to reach some members here who are in to rescue ... Praying for this little baby ....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you are the God of everything bring the right resources so this little soul can have a chance to live. Be with Jaimie touch her hands give her your wisdom in finding what is wrong with this baby. I believe you are leading people right now to help with this. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying too!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you are the God of everything bring the right resources so this little soul can have a chance to live. Be with Jaimie touch her hands give her your wisdom in finding what is wrong with this baby. I believe you are leading people right now to help with this. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bumpity bump! To da top!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you are the God of everything bring the right resources so this little soul can have a chance to live. Be with Jaimie touch her hands give her your wisdom in finding what is wrong with this baby. I believe you are leading people right now to help with this. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Ditto!!!

Oh Paula I've missed your prayers they are so beautiful and you pray for all the right things!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm also praying for this situation.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for this baby , i hope she gets the help needed ! paula ur prayers are beautiful .


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish I could help  I'll be praying rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers too. Let us know if there's a rescue who can help. Any idea what kind of money we're talking?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jamie, please let me know your vet clinic name. I will overnight a check for $100 toward this little one's care ... or can we call and give you a credit card number?

Folks - Just some food for thought ... Generally the owner of the dog is required to relinquish ownership in order for a rescue group to step in. It breaks my heart when the situation is about an older dog and an owner who has hit hard times but loves the dog. Jamie, if you get the sense that this dog would be best served by staying in her home would you let us know? If there are enough of us who have a little bit to share then maybe we could help both a dog and a human in need.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

dr.jaimie said:


> im the only vet working today and i am about to do emergency surgery on another dog....is there any one who can contact resc. org for me? phone here is 318-797-8489





MaryH said:


> Jamie, please let me know your vet clinic name. I will overnight a check for $100 toward this little one's care.


Mary, in case you didn't see it, here's the phone number for the clinic .. 318-797-8489. Time is running out today so I wanted to make sure you saw it. That is really nice of you to send the donation.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Let us know what we can do! Has someone contacted Debi with SCMR yet?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

missiek said:


> Let us know what we can do! Has someone contacted Debi with SCMR yet?


I sent a PM to Cindy who works with SCMR but not Debi. I also checked in with 3Malt Deb in case she had any ideas.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Praying for this baby that he receives the help he needs to be healthy. Please continue to let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope something can be done for her..........sent some money Jamie......hope it helps and please let us know! Saying a prayer for the Mother dog........

You can paypal money to [email protected]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

normally i dont give out my email but o well. [email protected] u can paypal donations to. i have her on IV fluids pain meds and antibiotics right now. owner is in tears..she is so happy she is getting some help


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can give $50- on credit card . Just want to be sure that's the right route to take. Will be checking back. Oh could we have the dogs name so when we call in the CC payment we can state which dog it is for.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am estimating prob 1000 to take care of her. so far i have 375 that i know of


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

her name is missy marie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please send money if you can, I would hate for this woman to lose the dog she loves so much. These are hard times and she loves her dog so much!! I sent money and I pray it helps.............


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u dianne i got it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since time is of the essence I went ahead and called donated the $50- via credit card. Praying this little one makes it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thank u terry!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaimie, how about Care Credit? 

As Mary pointed out, a rescue won't be able to help unless the dog is being given up to them. They struggle with vet bills for the dogs already in their care.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just going to reply to say that also. For any rescue to help, the dog has to be surrendered by the owner to the rescue organization. Wish I could offer something better.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

due to the divorce and her finances being looked over with a fine tooth comb she cant get approved for care credit. we got the fever down but she doesnt looks good. her whole GI tract is so inflammed but pain meds are helping.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll do a donation via pay pal. Let us know how it goes, Jaimie.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

J, I called the clinic and took a little off her bill.  Felt good to help someone else. 

Linda


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I really hope she pulls through rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jamie - just sent money via PayPal to your e-mail. Hope it helps. 
Thanks for caring so much!:grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Just called in some money to the clinic. Prayers being said big time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just spoke to Jaimie on the phone. ( Actually,for the first time. You have a sweet voice Jaimie)
I paid by credit card through the reception desk. Hopefully, now, Missie Marie can have the operation as soon as you can operate. :tender:

I LOVE SM because of the support, caring, and generous hearts we have here. And, Paula ... your prayers continue to be so beautiful. Your prayer was just perfect.

Jaimie, my prayers are with you and Missie Marie. You are another one of God's Earth Angels.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Can someone point me to the phone number and I'll call in a credit card donation.
Thanks,
Cindy

Thanks everyone, I guess I just needed to pay attention 

Ok I called in $50.00 hopefully we can help her get better. How sad to have a sick baby and unable to pay for the help needed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> can someone point me to the phone number and i'll call in a credit card donation.
> Thanks,
> cindy


318-797-8489


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Can someone point me to the phone number and I'll call in a credit card donation.
> Thanks,
> Cindy


Cindy.......there is Paypal and the email is posted to send the money through. It is [email protected]

You can use a credit card..........


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I made a donation. The receptionist Jen said everyone is doing well.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If I ever needed help with one of my babies, I would want Jaimie in my corner........She goes the extra mile!!!! Sending hugs and love to you, my friend!!!:heart::heart::heart: I hope Missie Marie makes it!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> If I ever needed help with one of my babies, I would want Jaimie in my corner........She goes the extra mile!!!! Sending hugs and love to you, my friend!!!:heart::heart::heart: I hope Missie Marie makes it!!!!


You said it, girlfriend! lol I truly believe if it hadn't been for the advice and knowledge that Jaimie shared with me that my little Annie wouldn't be with us. If she ever moved down here (hint, hint), we'd be the first in line for her to be our vet!

I love and trust Jaimie so much - if she says a fluff is in need - they are in need!!! 

Praying for the baby and her mom!

Jaimie, please keep us updated on how they are doing!!!!! Wished I could have spoken with you about something good that happened recently and involved you in a roundabout way - I'll send you a PM later. Hugs!

Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

For Jaimie and Missie Marie ...

Bumping this all the way to the top!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing this now.....but i just sent some $ via paypal. Hope it helps.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank u all that have helped! We r at 1395 so far! Missy is doing ok...looks like she has severe HGE and her intestines are so inflamed and ulcerated, the bacteria is getting into her blood stream. She is on iv fluids, heavy doses of antibiotics, pain meeds, antacids, and gastroprotectants. Time I'll tell. I almost transferred her to er b.c we have some funds but decided to have my assistantant come check on her tonight. Hopefully she shows some improvement tomorrow. She may need some plasma transfused and that money will be needed for that. Thanks to all of u again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I just saw this but will be sending $s via paypal in just a minute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jaimie is an Angel to us all at anytime. Bless you for what you are doing to help Missy.
Our SM family is wonderful, you couldn't ask for better friends to be there by your side. 
Prayers for tiny Missy coming from Bob and Marsha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie, Catcher, Claire and I just now PayPaled (is that a word :blink $100.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is after 4 PM here in Pacific time so I'm figuring the office is closed so I "PayPaled" too as Sher said. :heart: Praying for Missy Marie.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just did paypal from Pearlan and I.

really praying the baby gets better soon and is not in any pain.rayer:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I just paypalled some money for poor little Missy. I hope and pray she gets better. Love,
Linda and Tyson


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I just PPld too. I hope and pray that this little girl will be ok!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I sent the thread to SCMR, but as already said the owner would have to turn her in to SCMR for us to help, but maybe some members will donate to her care.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Thank you Florence for giving me a heads up. I just used paypal to help. God bless Missy Marie. I'll be praying for her and for you Jaimie.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper, Luigi, and I can't wait to hear how she's doing tomorrow...and how she faired the night. Gonna be a restless evening for everyone here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm also praying for this situation.


Me, too. I'll be checking in here for updates, too. It seems like it will be a long night ... hoping for good news tomorrow. 

Jaimie, I know you said your assistant will be checking in on Missie tonight ... but, will someone be there with her all night? I hope so.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying little "Missy' comes thru this OK... sounds like she's a pretty sick little girl but with all the prayers, love and support she has a good chance to get thru this! 
So heartwarming to see all who have helped both with prayers ( extremely important!! ) and financially. 

I keep thinking of her poor Mom... how devestated she must have been feeling helpless to be able to help her precious little one.....in cases like this I always think: 'There but for the grace of God , go I" . 
God willing her little girl will come thru this fine !!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Bless you, Dr. Jaimie, for helping this poor little furbaby and thank you all for helping in such a time of need. I was amazed at how you all jumped in to help and was thrilled to see how much was raised to help with this precious ones medical care. I cannot help finanacially right now but bless all of you who have and bless you all for the love and support and prayers. That little girl sure is lucky to have you all on her sid and so willing to help unconditionally!!!! My prayers are with her, too. We will keep positive thoughts throughout the night. Please keep us posted. God bless you all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sher notified me of this earlier, but work got in the way.

I'm thrilled about all the donations. Definately let this poor owner know about SCMR. 

Good Job SM'ers :sLo_grouphug3:

I will keep this precious little soul in my prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my assistant just left my house to go check on her. i will update after she updates me. we will prob be giving her a plasma transfusion in the am. i will let the owner know about SCMR...being she wants to find her a good home. she kept saying on the phone i swear im a good owner...poor thing i could tell she was. at least she was trying to find her a new home. unfortunately she got sick at the home she did find for her and thats what started all this. she got her treated at another vet. thought she was better then this happened. the other vet wouldnt send her history b/c she owed some money there..they did send her blood work which at that time looked good. i hope she can pull through this. thank u all again!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I got these pics when she called last week trying to find her a home. before she got sick....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok she just sent me a txt...she is more alert but still not wanting to move due to the pain in her abdomen...her temp is perfect. having her give more pain meds.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie, she is adorable! Hoping her being more alert is a real turning point. Will check back for more updates later or in the a.m. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: She is so precious. I can't help but cry thinking about her fighting for life. Jamie thank you (and thank your assistant) so much for all you're doing for her. I know with you, it's personal and we all wish we had a vet like you. I was shocked to see that the mom had given her to a new home and she got sick.Her mom must have been devastated. Praying she pulls thru well and then she could be turned over to SCMR where we know she'll find a good home. It will be a long night but one with lots of prayers.:grouphug: thanks to everyone here at SM. What an awesome group we are.:aktion033:


----------



## JMay2816 (Dec 18, 2008)

Please tell me how Missy is doing, I had her in my home for about 2 months, she is the sweetest baby! I have a maltese and she was going to daycare with my baby until I took her back to her Momma. She was not housetrained, but was pee pee pad trained and just did not work for me. She pooped in my bed, twice, I didn't feel like I could continue, so I returned her to her Momma. Missy is the sweetest dog, very loving and just wants to be next to you. If you think she is in any way grieving or missing being with us and going to daycare daily please let me know and we can try again. I felt like she might have something really bad wrong. Please let me know if you think I should her try her again. My baby Lilo and Missy had a good time together, Missy does not like to be left alone, if you think she is depressed, please let us know.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:

Please take good care of Missy and Dr. Jaime.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I started following this early on today and I wish I could donate but...

For all the gals who have donated to the little one - you are truely special and show what SM is all about. I hope she pulls through and recovers quickly. 

Dr. Jamie, you're the *BEST*!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for replying... Did Missy get into ne thing like the trash or medications? Was she on a different food in your care than she was at her original home? It could be caused by stress hard to say. I never knew her well. But I can say she is not like the dog in the pics I have. She won't stand and barely lifts her head. 


I am having surgery on myself tomorrow around 11 central time but will beat work before and after. Just having. Little skin cancer removed. I will try to keep everyone updated the best i can. Everyone at work knows about the donations and are very to touched that there r pol as nice as all of u. If u don't hear from me feel free to call and check on her. If u don't get much from the front it could be that we r busy...but i will try to give them info to tell u too


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

dr.jaimie said:


> Thanks for replying... Did Missy get into ne thing like the trash or medications? Was she on a different food in your care than she was at her original home? It could be caused by stress hard to say. I never knew her well. But I can say she is not like the dog in the pics I have. She won't stand and barely lifts her head.
> 
> 
> I am having surgery on myself tomorrow around 11 central time but will beat work before and after. Just having. Little skin cancer removed. I will try to keep everyone updated the best i can. Everyone at work knows about the donations and are very to touched that there r pol as nice as all of u. *If u don't hear from me feel free to call and check on her. If u don't get much from the front it could be that we r busy...but i will try to give them info to tell u too*


Maybe designate just one person to call, if we don't hear from you.

I would hate to see their phone ringing off the hook, when other owners are trying to get thru with emergency questions.

Good luck tomorrow, Jaimie. You are also in my prayers.


----------



## JMay2816 (Dec 18, 2008)

She was eating dry food when I got her, I changed her to Cesar's when she was here, she loved it and didn't have any problems, it was hard not to feed her what mine was eating, but her stools were good and firm. She also loved the sweet potato chicken treats. I don't think it was her diet, I believe she would have had problems sooner. She was very happy here, the pics you have were taken by me. She even played chase with my maltese, Lilo and slept with me every night.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie - Good luck with your own surgery.Sending thoughts and prayers to you.:grouphug: A lot on your plate to put it mildly. I'm sure you've got the other docs up to date on what's up with missy. Don't want to deluge your office with calls. Maybe if one person from SM could be our SM check in person and then post it here they won't be swamped. I'm not around a lot of tomorrow for work so can't do it but will someone who will be around check in? Any volunteer?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oooops, double post


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

A food rep is donating 2 bags of perscription diet for gi problems. She just happened to be upfront when snowBall pies mom called. She was very touched by all the help she chipped in!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Just sent a little through Paypal. Praying for all.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jaimie - you are an angel and a blessing!

To all of the SM family - you truly are the most kind people!! Bless you all!!!

Will be keeping Jaimie, Miss Marie and all of you in my prayers!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Because of her age, and health, I do think it would be best to involve SCMR. They deal extremely well with seniors. She does need a proper diet, and perhaps a little help with house training.
> 
> They will evaluate, and find the perfect forever home for her.


I couldn't agree more, Deb. Seniors are special needs babies. SCMR can find her a wonderful home that is equipped to deal with her health issues which will only increase as she ages.

At ten, her really expensive years are still ahead of her! I speak from experience!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Before I forget to mention it, any of the donations that you made to this sweet little baby, will still be counted as a donation for the rescue raffle. After all, she is now SM's own special rescue. Please pm me with the amount you donated and I will issue you raffle tickets.

Mary (MaryH) thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

dr.jaimie said:


> Thanks for replying... Did Missy get into ne thing like the trash or medications? Was she on a different food in your care than she was at her original home? It could be caused by stress hard to say. I never knew her well. But I can say she is not like the dog in the pics I have. She won't stand and barely lifts her head.
> 
> 
> I am having surgery on myself tomorrow around 11 central time but will beat work before and after. Just having. Little skin cancer removed. I will try to keep everyone updated the best i can. Everyone at work knows about the donations and are very to touched that there r pol as nice as all of u. If u don't hear from me feel free to call and check on her. If u don't get much from the front it could be that we r busy...but i will try to give them info to tell u too


Just now reading this Jamie about you and your surgery. Good luck and will say prayers for you!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just sent money. Jaimie I hope everything goes well with this baby. 

Take care and good luck with your surgery!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal. 

I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend. 
Susan


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, here we are again,thank you for the wonderful friends on sm, the tender hearts and each who is willing to help in whatever way they can, we need your touch on precious Missy Marie , Lord send your angels around her, help her with the pain, touch her little body and may we see miracle with this little life. You are the almighty God I bow to you with a thankful heart. May your name be praised. I also pray for Jaimie, be with her and the surgeon who will be doing her surgery, Lord I pray this skin cancer will never come back to Jaimie, may she get the rest she needs. Thank you for bringing Jaimie into our lives, we are blessed to know her and I am blessed to call her my friend. I also lift up the mom to Missy Marie, give her your peace I pray she will see the Love of God through all of the wonderful friends here at SM. Thank you for listening to our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just in tears. I love you all so much! I'm so proud to be a member of this board.

Jaimie, thank you for taking this on. I'm so happy that this sweet dog has you. My prayers are with you and her both!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> A food rep is donating 2 bags of perscription diet for gi problems. She just happened to be upfront when snowBall pies mom called. She was very touched by all the help she chipped in!


Caring can be contagious ... in a wonderful way. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, here we are again,thank you for the wonderful friends on sm, the tender hearts and each who is willing to help in whatever way they can, we need your touch on precious Missy Marie , Lord send your angels around her, help her with the pain, touch her little body and may we see miracle with this little life. You are the almighty God I bow to you with a thankful heart. May your name be praised. I also pray for Jaimie, be with her and the surgeon who will be doing her surgery, Lord I pray this skin cancer will never come back to Jaimie, may she get the rest she needs. Thank you for bringing Jaimie into our lives, we are blessed to know her and I am blessed to call her my friend. I also lift up the mom to Missy Marie, give her your peace I pray she will see the Love of God through all of the wonderful friends here at SM. Thank you for listening to our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Such a beautiful, beautiful, and poignant prayer, Paula. :tender:

Heavenly Father, thank you for our beloved Paula. :heart: Amen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just now reading this Jamie about you and your surgery. Good luck and will say prayers for you!!!


Me, too, Jaimie. Prayers that your own surgery goes well. :tender:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Checking in to see how little Missy is this morning. Still praying for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jaime - prayers for your own surgery - and for little Missy.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan


Susan, so happy to see your post. You've been missed around here.

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan


Glad you are back! Hope all goes well for you and your family in the future.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, here we are again,thank you for the wonderful friends on sm, the tender hearts and each who is willing to help in whatever way they can, we need your touch on precious Missy Marie , Lord send your angels around her, help her with the pain, touch her little body and may we see miracle with this little life. You are the almighty God I bow to you with a thankful heart. May your name be praised. I also pray for Jaimie, be with her and the surgeon who will be doing her surgery, Lord I pray this skin cancer will never come back to Jaimie, may she get the rest she needs. Thank you for bringing Jaimie into our lives, we are blessed to know her and I am blessed to call her my friend. I also lift up the mom to Missy Marie, give her your peace I pray she will see the Love of God through all of the wonderful friends here at SM. Thank you for listening to our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Absolutely beautiful prayer, Paula. Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, here we are again,thank you for the wonderful friends on sm, the tender hearts and each who is willing to help in whatever way they can, we need your touch on precious Missy Marie , Lord send your angels around her, help her with the pain, touch her little body and may we see miracle with this little life. You are the almighty God I bow to you with a thankful heart. May your name be praised. I also pray for Jaimie, be with her and the surgeon who will be doing her surgery, Lord I pray this skin cancer will never come back to Jaimie, may she get the rest she needs. Thank you for bringing Jaimie into our lives, we are blessed to know her and I am blessed to call her my friend. I also lift up the mom to Missy Marie, give her your peace I pray she will see the Love of God through all of the wonderful friends here at SM. Thank you for listening to our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I am in agreement with this prayer. Amen.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Checking for an update. I hope everything's going well this morning. 

Hi Susan, glad to see you're back!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

paula thanks for ur prayers. i am unable to donate but i am honored to be a part of so many beautiful giving souls , i hope this lil dog gets all the help she needs , and jamie good luck on ur surgery i will be praying for u as well.....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*just sent a little donation hope it helps*


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Jaimie, thank you so much for your help with sweet Missy. This thread and all the warm and generous responses made me weepy. My thoughts are with you Jaimie (I hope all went well with your surgery) and with Missy - I hope she gets to resume a strong, healthy, and happy life.

I sent a little something via paypal.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be making a donation, if I can fiqure out how. I don't do paypal,so I will try calling the clinic,if I can get through. Poor little girl, hope she's much better soon. Hope your surgery went well Jaimie.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Just checking the latest posts for news.....Paula's heartfelt prayer has the 'amen' of the entire forum. Gonna keep checking for updates and praying for this little one's complete healing & return to full health and vitality.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie how are you doing? I hope your ok. Been praying for you and precious Missy Marie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan


So glad to hear from you Susan......would love to see pics of your babies. It is so nice that we all come together for the love of a little maltese. It makes me feel great to know that we all are such giving, loving people~~~


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, here we are again,thank you for the wonderful friends on sm, the tender hearts and each who is willing to help in whatever way they can, we need your touch on precious Missy Marie , Lord send your angels around her, help her with the pain, touch her little body and may we see miracle with this little life. You are the almighty God I bow to you with a thankful heart. May your name be praised. I also pray for Jaimie, be with her and the surgeon who will be doing her surgery, Lord I pray this skin cancer will never come back to Jaimie, may she get the rest she needs. Thank you for bringing Jaimie into our lives, we are blessed to know her and I am blessed to call her my friend. I also lift up the mom to Missy Marie, give her your peace I pray she will see the Love of God through all of the wonderful friends here at SM. Thank you for listening to our prayers, In Jesus name I pray. Amen



oh such a beautiful, touching prayer, Paula. :heart:*teary*

Jaimie, love the pics of Missy Marie, what a beautiful doll baby.:wub:

praying for sweet Missy Marie's full recoveryrayer:rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in for an update on pretty lil Missy Marie...

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Donated also.

all i can say is...

this owner sure lucked out the day she brought her dog to you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hoping for news of our sick little Missy.
Do we have a total donation $ ?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

UPDATE:

I called Dr. Jaime's office to see if they had any news about Missy Marie.

She is moving around a bit more which is a good sign, but they are waiting for more test results to come back. 

I'm sure Dr. Jaime will have more information later today but for now they are hoping that her additional movement means Missy is feeling a bit better.

So I'm sending more prayers and good thoughts for Dr. Jaime and for Missy Marie...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Are they waiting for her to gain some strength so they can operate? Maybe give the antibitoics a chance to do something for a day or so, I mean?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan


Susan, sooo glad to see you posting! I was just thinking of you last week and wondering how you were!!

I had just joined SM when you were going through that sad time with Sassy and I remember how much Jaimie did for you during that time. I remember how impressed I was that this forum came together like that and how much support you had. 

It's nice to know that some things don't change. I am so happy that everyone has rallied together to help this poor pup in jaimie's care. Thank you Jaimie for caring about this little baby!

I just have to add - Yung, if this thread is pushing SM rules, PLEASE let it go this time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can only get to the computer for a minute here and there since swamped with meetings and work. Happy she's feeling a little better and eagerly awaiting word later from Jamie. Thinking about Jamie and little Missie since my eyes popped open this morning and hoping they are okay.
And people say to me "You're on a forum? With strangers?" Not really -- with people I consider caring family and friends is what I am privileged to tell them. I'm so proud of everyone here.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Jaimie asked me to come and post this update :

"wanted to let everyone know radiologist saw no signs of cancer on xray"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

triste said:


> Jaimie asked me to come and post this update :
> 
> "wanted to let everyone know radiologist saw no signs of cancer on xray"


Wonderful!! That is just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- your prayers are so beautiful. They bring joy to my heart. Dr. Jaimie and Missy Marie, we'll all praying for you.

And remember to pm me with your donation amounts for raffle tickets. Everyone on Sm is so generous with their time, talent, money, prayers -- whatever they have to offer.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

That sounds like good progress.....I was in tears last night reading all of the support that was given to the poor pup..God bless all the wonderful caring people on SM forum ..kathy:wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for the little Missy Marie!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

triste said:


> Jaimie asked me to come and post this update :
> 
> "wanted to let everyone know radiologist saw no signs of cancer on xray"



oh, thank God!! wonderful news!!! thanks for this update!!:heart::heart::ThankYou:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank the Lord that Jaimie is cancer free!!!
Sounds like Missy is making some progress and waiting for her "saving grace" to return to work!
What a wonderful SM family to come to the rescue in a moments notice.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

triste said:


> Jaimie asked me to come and post this update :
> 
> "wanted to let everyone know radiologist saw no signs of cancer on xray"


 I presume you are meaning Missy, not Jaimie. Don't think they would X-Ray for a skin cancer removal on Jaimie.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

triste said:


> Jaimie asked me to come and post this update :
> 
> "wanted to let everyone know radiologist saw no signs of cancer on xray"


 that is great great news !!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I presume you are meaning Missy, not Jaimie. Don't think they would X-Ray for a skin cancer removal on Jaimie.


Dee - I was thinking the same thing. Wasn't sure whose x-ray she was talking about when it was first posted. I would assume it was Missy although I didn't think they were looking for cancer on her. Hopefully we'll hear from Jamie later.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone...Missy is hanging in there...she looks at me when I call her name. That is better than yesterday. One of the antibiotics was causing a seizure so I had to change the plan. Sent her x-rays to radiologist and I think this man has the best eyes out there b/c in the past he's seen things I haven't. Well he said no signs of cancer...can't be 100% but fairly certain. No sign of rupture of intestines. Looks like severe colitis. Never seen a dog this painful from colitis...poor girl. I would post a pic but don't know if ppl want to see her so sick. Her white count is going down. I will prob transfer her to er for weekend tonight since I have the funds to. I think the total is 2500 right now which is amazing. I hope we can get this girl to pull through.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Also wanted to add this thread was approved


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Wow great news so far I hope she pulls through*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank Jaimie.........I am so glad Missy is not in any pain. Wow, 2500.....I am so proud of all of us!!!

Please let us know about you when you hear something.....sending lots of love and prayers for the both of you!!! 

Jaimie........You are my hero!!! You do not think of yourself and always reach out to help others~~~you have set the bar high my friend!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

dr.jaimie said:


> Also wanted to add this thread was approved


OH YEAH!! Was worried about that because I didn't want anything to take away from this poor baby and how wonderful sM has been. *hugs you*


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Missy. I hope she continues to improve as well and the the ER Vets take as good a care of her as you do. 

I'm still sending lot's of prayers that she keeps improving. She's been in my thoughts all day.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy that missy seems to be doing better! will continue to pray for her.. 

Jamie how r u feeling ?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just want to say, we may have our disagreements from time to time, hurt feelings, be accused of being clique-ish, and even not nice But we truly love these precious white fluffs and rally together to help not only a friend we've gotten to know over the years, but a stranger. If that's not a warm, friendly, loving forum....then I have no idea what is! For us here on this forum, it is truly about the dog and not the human. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this thread now, I hope Jaimie is OK today and Missy continues to improve, the poor baby. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.

PS I'd also like to add "what Crystal said" she said just what I was thinking but sorry, I was in a hurry earlier and we just got home from a road trip, with relatives around, dinner on the table etc...trying to think with all that going on...couldn't quite put the words together. It is touching how everyone comes together.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:goodpost::SM Rocks!::happy dance:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just want to say, we may have our disagreements from time to time, hurt feelings, be accused of being clique-ish, and even not nice But we truly love these precious white fluffs and rally together to help not only a friend we've gotten to know over the years, but a stranger. If that's not a warm, friendly, loving forum....then I have no idea what is! For us here on this forum, it is truly about the dog and not the human. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just want to say, we may have our disagreements from time to time, hurt feelings, be accused of being clique-ish, and even not nice But we truly love these precious white fluffs and rally together to help not only a friend we've gotten to know over the years, but a stranger. If that's not a warm, friendly, loving forum....then I have no idea what is! For us here on this forum, it is truly about the dog and not the human. :wub:


 :goodpost::crying::SM Rocks!:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Jaimie and everyone,

Glad to hear this beautiful Maltese is being rescued by this community. This is the kind of stuff we should all be rallying around. 

Just a quick reminder to everyone that if you post your phone number and/or email address in a thread that is visible by the public, it will be searchable by anyone on the internet. If stuff like that worries you, my best suggestion is to send Dr. Jaimie a PM. 

Have a smurfy weekend everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just want to say, we may have our disagreements from time to time, hurt feelings, be accused of being clique-ish, and even not nice But we truly love these precious white fluffs and rally together to help not only a friend we've gotten to know over the years, but a stranger. If that's not a warm, friendly, loving forum....then I have no idea what is! For us here on this forum, it is truly about the dog and not the human. :wub:


That's so true. I'm still praying for Missy Marie and also for Jaimie. I'm so glad that Missy Marie will be able to stay in er over the weekend.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My cup is full and overflowing tonight! What a joy to sit back and see the love that poured forth for this little baby! I could hardly read the updates---my heart was in my throat. About 5 yrs. ago my daughter left her abusive husband over her little sick maltese dog---she opted for the dog in the end! It opened her eyes to truth and she never looked back! I feel deeply for this lady and her pup---I pray to God that he will spare Missy's life and give her back and "anoint the hands of Dr. Jamie as she cares for little Missy" and that this maltese mom will KNOW that "someones" out here are praying and giving because God sets us in families.
I am sad, truly sad, that I cannot give. We work w/refugees in Greece and all of our extra (& sometimes not extra) income supports babies and families that are in desperate situations. I join w/others who pray and wait. It pleases God to see love in action!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks again Jamie. You are so devoted. :heart: Sounds like there are some glimmers of hope. Hoping Missy does okay through the weekend and that the ER is as attentive as you and your staff. Will they check in with you? We'll keep those prayers and thoughts coming. 
I totally agree with Crystal. Amazing how much was raised in so short a time. I'm proud to be an SM member. :aktion033: 
So how are you?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan





dr.jaimie said:


> Thanks everyone...Missy is hanging in there...she looks at me when I call her name. That is better than yesterday. One of the antibiotics was causing a seizure so I had to change the plan. Sent her x-rays to radiologist and I think this man has the best eyes out there b/c in the past he's seen things I haven't. Well he said no signs of cancer...can't be 100% but fairly certain. No sign of rupture of intestines. Looks like severe colitis. Never seen a dog this painful from colitis...poor girl. I would post a pic but don't know if ppl want to see her so sick. Her white count is going down. I will prob transfer her to er for weekend tonight since I have the funds to. I think the total is 2500 right now which is amazing. I hope we can get this girl to pull through.


Gosh I miss you both so much. It's really nice to see you posting. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> Thanks everyone...Missy is hanging in there...she looks at me when I call her name. That is better than yesterday. One of the antibiotics was causing a seizure so I had to change the plan. Sent her x-rays to radiologist and I think this man has the best eyes out there b/c in the past he's seen things I haven't. Well he said no signs of cancer...can't be 100% but fairly certain. No sign of rupture of intestines. Looks like severe colitis. Never seen a dog this painful from colitis...poor girl. I would post a pic but don't know if ppl want to see her so sick. Her white count is going down. I will prob transfer her to er for weekend tonight since I have the funds to. I think the total is 2500 right now which is amazing. I hope we can get this girl to pull through.


Oh, Jaimie, thank you so much for the update. Bless your heart ... for how you have been, and continue to be there for Missy Marie.:tender:

It warms my heart so much, to see all the love coming from Spoiled Maltese. But, I am not surprised at all. I think it has been here for a long time. I have always seen so many loving, supportive, generous, and caring members here ... even when some have had their own turmoils to endure. I am so proud to be a member of this unique and wonderful family. :wub::wub:

My prayers continue for you and Missy Marie. I also re-read Paula's prayers ... because her words are what I wish I had the gift to express for Missy Marie and you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks again Jamie. You are so devoted. :heart: Sounds like there are some glimmers of hope. Hoping Missy does okay through the weekend and that the ER is as attentive as you and your staff. Will they check in with you? We'll keep those prayers and thoughts coming.
> I totally agree with Crystal. Amazing how much was raised in so short a time. I'm proud to be an SM member. :aktion033:
> So how are you?


Maybe the ER could read our thread? I'm sure they would see how much we care about Jaimie and Missy ... and, how much we are praying for Missy Marie to pull though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan





dr.jaimie said:


> Thanks everyone...Missy is hanging in there...she looks at me when I call her name. That is better than yesterday. One of the antibiotics was causing a seizure so I had to change the plan. Sent her x-rays to radiologist and I think this man has the best eyes out there b/c in the past he's seen things I haven't. Well he said no signs of cancer...can't be 100% but fairly certain. No sign of rupture of intestines. Looks like severe colitis. Never seen a dog this painful from colitis...poor girl. I would post a pic but don't know if ppl want to see her so sick. Her white count is going down. I will prob transfer her to er for weekend tonight since I have the funds to. I think the total is 2500 right now which is amazing. I hope we can get this girl to pull through.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Gosh I miss you both so much. It's really nice to see you posting. :grouphug:


I agree, Crystal! It sure is a beautiful sight to see these two special people postings!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Jaimie! 

Now, this is the SM I know and love - whether it's monetary donations, prayers, good thoughts, support, a kind word, etc., - to see everyone so concerned and reaching out to this precious one and her mom makes me warm and fuzzy all over! 

My SM family rocks - big time!!!!!

Linda


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Such good news to hear. We'll continue to pray for her strength to return and the infection to respond to the meds. Thanks soooo much for stopping by to keep us in the loop.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> My cup is full and overflowing tonight! What a joy to sit back and see the love that poured forth for this little baby! I could hardly read the updates---my heart was in my throat. About 5 yrs. ago my daughter left her abusive husband over her little sick maltese dog---she opted for the dog in the end! It opened her eyes to truth and she never looked back! I feel deeply for this lady and her pup---I pray to God that he will spare Missy's life and give her back and "anoint the hands of Dr. Jamie as she cares for little Missy" and that this maltese mom will KNOW that "someones" out here are praying and giving because God sets us in families.
> I am sad, truly sad, that I cannot give. We work w/refugees in Greece and all of our extra (& sometimes not extra) income supports babies and families that are in desperate situations. I join w/others who pray and wait. It pleases God to see love in action!


You _ARE_ giving. :tender: You are giving here on Spoiled Maltese with your support and prayers. All of us here are giving in the best way we can. 

In addition, you are helping make this a better world, by helping refugees ... families and babies. Bless you, and thank you.:tender:

Here on Spoiled Maltese ... we are blessed to have a warm wonderful group of friends that we consider family. We are all part of the circle of love. :wub:

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. :tender: Your fluff baby, Kitzel, is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I phoned in my donation to the clinic this morning but hadn't had time to check the thread until just now. OMG - I am so proud of my SM family - like Crystal said, this is truly what it's all about. 

Jaime - thank you again for doing this for the little pup and also please take care of yourself.

Much love to you all!

Maggie

PS - Sweetness and Tessa said their little white tails are wagging with pride!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> My cup is full and overflowing tonight! What a joy to sit back and see the love that poured forth for this little baby! I could hardly read the updates---my heart was in my throat. About 5 yrs. ago my daughter left her abusive husband over her little sick maltese dog---she opted for the dog in the end! It opened her eyes to truth and she never looked back! I feel deeply for this lady and her pup---I pray to God that he will spare Missy's life and give her back and "anoint the hands of Dr. Jamie as she cares for little Missy" and that this maltese mom will KNOW that "someones" out here are praying and giving because God sets us in families.
> I am sad, truly sad, that I cannot give. We work w/refugees in Greece and all of our extra (& sometimes not extra) income supports babies and families that are in desperate situations. I join w/others who pray and wait. It pleases God to see love in action!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You _ARE_ giving. :tender: You are giving here on Spoiled Maltese with your support and prayers. All of us here are giving in the best way we can.
> 
> In addition, you are helping make this a better world, by helping refugees ... families and babies. Bless you, and thank you.:tender:
> 
> ...


:amen:


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome to hear she is doing better!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Not many changes..her kidney values are a little high as her liver. im going to discuss with er our antibiotic choices b/c some hurt the kidneys. she is still responsive, and swallows the liquid meds that coat her gi ulcers. i work at the er at times so i feel comfortable sending her that way. i am brining her myself and telling them to do what they can with the money we have. there is 1000 in paypal...i think 400 left at our clinic donations. i will use the paypal to cover her er stay..i hope it is enough to give us a sign of hope for this girl.

o yeah and i forgot to update about me! they numbed my face and cut the cancer away. dont know if they got it all or not but im sure they did. now it hurts to smile and i feel awkward with this bandage on my face. but enough of me now to transport miss missy


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

dr.jaimie said:


> Not many changes..her kidney values are a little high as her liver. im going to discuss with er our antibiotic choices b/c some hurt the kidneys. she is still responsive, and swallows the liquid meds that coat her gi ulcers. i work at the er at times so i feel comfortable sending her that way. i am brining her myself and telling them to do what they can with the money we have. there is 1000 in paypal...i think 400 left at our clinic donations. i will use the paypal to cover her er stay..i hope it is enough to give us a sign of hope for this girl.
> 
> o yeah and i forgot to update about me! they numbed my face and cut the cancer away. dont know if they got it all or not but im sure they did. now it hurts to smile and i feel awkward with this bandage on my face. but enough of me now to transport miss missy



thank you so much for this update!!
you are an angel!!:Flowers 2:
keeping you and Missy Marie in my prayersrayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jaimie. Keeping you in my prayers as well. You have a heart of gold.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> Not many changes..her kidney values are a little high as her liver. im going to discuss with er our antibiotic choices b/c some hurt the kidneys. she is still responsive, and swallows the liquid meds that coat her gi ulcers. i work at the er at times so i feel comfortable sending her that way. i am brining her myself and telling them to do what they can with the money we have. there is 1000 in paypal...i think 400 left at our clinic donations. i will use the paypal to cover her er stay..i hope it is enough to give us a sign of hope for this girl.
> 
> o yeah and i forgot to update about me! they numbed my face and cut the cancer away. dont know if they got it all or not but im sure they did. now it hurts to smile and i feel awkward with this bandage on my face. but enough of me now to transport miss missy


Thank for the update, Jaimie. It's good to know you are familiar with the ER team ... I'm sure that will help. 

Just thinking about the experience we used to have with Snowball and colitis (before he went on a home cooked diet) ...it seemed to take a while before things would go back to normal. So, maybe with Missy it's just going to take a lot longer to heal because her case is a lot more severe?? 

As for you, let's hope you can smile soon without pain. :yes:

Continued prayers and positive thoughts for Missy Marie. If she's allowed some gentle hugs ... please give her some from me. :tender:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We so very much appreciate your taking the time to update us here,especially with your own personal schedule so full. We are thankful that you are on the road to healing and pray the little one is also. Again, most gracious thanks.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my gosh....are you ok? Sending prayers up for you right now that they got it ALL!!! Let's hope that sweet angel makes a turn around soon.:wub:



mfa said:


> thank you so much for this update!!
> you are an angel!!:Flowers 2:
> keeping you and Missy Marie in my prayersrayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have my granddaughter here and have only been able to make quick peeks, I am praying for that sweet baby girl, God has his hands on her, his will be done. Jaimie I have been praying for you also.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers and lots of good luck wishes going to you Jaimie, and beautiful Missy.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

msmagnolia said:


> Hey everyone,
> I haven't been here in a very long time. My immediate family (hubby, kids, dogs) is fine but we've had a little bit of an upheavel in our extended family and much of my spring was tied up with that (long story). Jaimie texted me earlier today and I made a pledge for this little girl. I'm glad I came to check because now I can send my money via pay pal.
> 
> I KNOW how wonderful this group of people is. My donation is in honor of Jaimie for all of the love and help that she gave me in 2006 when Sassy was so sick. I can't believe its been 4 years. I'll be watching to see how things go over the weekend.
> Susan


I'm so happy to see you here. I'm sorry for the upheaval in your extended family. I hope things are looking up in that dept. Please stick around. I missed seeing you here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie - thanks for the update. Glad your surgery is over and hope they got it all. Please take care of yourself and don't laugh! Talk about tough medicine. Hoping that Missy continues to gain ground. She couldn't have better care. So glad that in addition to your medical help, so many members and an anonymous angel came to her rescue.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jaimie. It sounds like Missy Marie is making some progress. I will pray this continues over the week end and beyond until she is healthy again. Thank God no cancer was found. I'm glad she will be in the ER. If you trust them they must be ok.
I'm glad your surgery is over and will be praying for a good outcome on that also.
Thank you for all you do for the animals that come into your life. Your plate is so full but you never turn your back on one in need. You truly are a special person.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dropped missy at the er... told the vet to do what needed to be done within 1000 budget. she is putting her under my name so they r able to discount some things. 1000 doesnt get far at er prices. im hopeing most her symptoms are from the pain meds. she doesnt want to hold her head up but she did try to pull the fron thalf up a couple times. but most the time she lays on her side and we flip her time to time. i will be checking on her tomorrow but i may not know ne thing until noon. there is just a tech there during sat morning b/c all the vets are open but it prevents them having to transfer cases for half day which is good that i dont have to get her in the morning. 

i got to take a little break and go to painting with a twist. i dont know if u have them in ur area but they r lots of fun. u get to paint a painting they select for the night and they teach u how to paint it. the twist is they serve wine and beer. i didnt drink tonight though, but did get to rest my mind. hope u all have a wonderful evening.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> I agree, Crystal! It sure is a beautiful sight to see these two special people postings!! :heart: :heart:


Sher, we felt the same way when we saw you posting again. hugs


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I hope she continues to improve and is at least resting her little body so it can get better. 

You can't do your best for anyone unless you take care of yourself, so enjoy the night and relax. We'll keep praying for both of you on this end.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes indeed. So glad you had a moment to take a breather from the stress, Jaimie. I'll check with the thread again later on...and keep holding good thoughts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still sending prayers and positive energy for both Jaimie and for Missy Marie.

And, I agree that it's great to see so many of our SM friends back on the forum.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thinking about you and Missy Marie this morning,
hugs and payers:heart:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, Jaimie. I hope you're recovering well and that they got everything.

I'm hoping for wonderful news about Missy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you had no cancer.I had one on the top of my foot ,between my big and 2nd toe,about the size of Eisenhower's face on a dime,they cut a margin the size of a nickel,didn't get it all and went back for a bit more.
My foot was sore for a while and could wear a shoe for a couple months but it healed and no more cancer. Wierd place for a melanoma,especially since I don't go barefoot,my feet are always covered....I'm not much of a sunworshiper...
It'll pass before you know it...and you'll have lots to smile about then!
Thanks for all you do for us and the fluffs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I'm glad you had no cancer.I had one on the top of my foot ,between my big and 2nd toe,about the size of Eisenhower's face on a dime,they cut a margin the size of a nickel,didn't get it all and went back for a bit more.
> My foot was sore for a while and could wear a shoe for a couple months but it healed and no more cancer. Wierd place for a melanoma,especially since I don't go barefoot,my feet are always covered....I'm not much of a sunworshiper...
> It'll pass before you know it...and you'll have lots to smile about then!
> Thanks for all you do for us and the fluffs.


In alternative medicine circles, it has been discussed that some skin cancers might possibly be from things applied to the skin rather than the sun. Something to think about.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in to see for any updates on Missy. I hope she's doing okay. It's almost three in the afternoon here in Ashburn.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying both our patients ( Jamie and Missy) are doing better today! Will continue to check back for updates!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I need all of ur help/opinions...

Here is the deal..Missy's blood work ie kidneys and liver values are increasing. They were normal when she came to me. Her white count is slightly less. She isn't much better in appearance. So the question is do we continue with what we r doing and she may get better or worse, do we do exploratory surgery and may or may not find something to fix when there is a high chance she will not survive anesthesia? I don't know which way to go...trying to get ahold of owner but left MSG. It is all of ur money so I feel u have a say so in what we do with it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> I need all of ur help/opinions...
> 
> Here is the deal..Missy's blood work ie kidneys and liver values are increasing. They were normal when she came to me. Her white count is slightly less. She isn't much better in appearance. So the question is do we continue with what we r doing and she may get better or worse, do we do exploratory surgery and may or may not find something to fix when there is a high chance she will not survive anesthesia? I don't know which way to go...trying to get ahold of owner but left MSG. It is all of ur money so I feel u have a say so in what we do with it.


Wow. I trust you with your decision, Jaimie. You are the doctor. I think I'm hearing though ... that you might think surgery is too risky for Missy right now? 

The only thing I'm hoping right now that someone can be there to keep an eye on her full time. I swear, if I was able to fly down there ... I would volunteer to watch her, although I don't have a medical background with pets. Something tells me Missy needs to be cuddled ... if that can be done without hurting her. 

Is her white blood count better than it was before? Well, I guess I mean her red blood count ...

Jamie, I hope you're feeling better. Thank you, again, for doing all that you can for Missy. I know you are doing everything possible. Sending healing hugs your way.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just reading this. I hope you're okay, Jaimie. I also hope little Missy will be too. Please keep in touch on here more often when you can.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes surgery is risky but may be the only way to fix her. It's a tough call. She is mildly anemic and her white count is still very high..but improved. Just don't know why her kidneys and liver r taking a toll. Lepto is a possibility but the antibiotic she is one treats leapt so that's prob out for a possibility.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What about an ultrasound--or did you do that already. At least that's less risky than surgery. 

Poor dog--but it's good she is in your care. I would leave it to you, too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Jaimie, what a dilemma. Thank you for including us in what is happening but of course we will certainly leave it to you and her owner to decide. This is just so sad and breaks my heart that she didn't have a turnaround for the better. I know it is hard on you. You are living this first hand and I can imagine how difficult it is when a patient does not improve as hoped for.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie -- if she were you fluff, what would you do? You know the risks of both courses of action much better than we do. That's why we always turn to you for advice on health issues.

So if she were Parker or Pixel for example, what would you decide to do? That's the course of action you should take.

God will guide you in making the right decision, and if He wants Missy Marie in his lovely Garden, that will be His Will.

No one really knows which course is the right course of treatment, but you're more knowledgable than the rest of us. Make the decision based on what you would do for your own fluffs.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> I need all of ur help/opinions...
> 
> Here is the deal..Missy's blood work ie kidneys and liver values are increasing. They were normal when she came to me. Her white count is slightly less. She isn't much better in appearance. So the question is do we continue with what we r doing and she may get better or worse, do we do exploratory surgery and may or may not find something to fix when there is a high chance she will not survive anesthesia? I don't know which way to go...trying to get ahold of owner but left MSG. It is all of ur money so I feel u have a say so in what we do with it.


Jaimie, the money is there from all of us ...simply out of love and caring. If it can give you peace of mind ... please know that whatever happens in the end, we know you are doing your best ever for Missy. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jaimie -- if she were you fluff, what would you do? You know the risks of both courses of action much better than we do. That's why we always turn to you for advice on health issues.
> 
> So if she were Parker or Pixel for example, what would you decide to do? That's the course of action you should take.
> 
> ...


This is what I wish I could have put into words. I agree with Lynn, Jaimie. Thank you, Lynn.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jaimie -- if she were you fluff, what would you do? You know the risks of both courses of action much better than we do. That's why we always turn to you for advice on health issues.
> 
> So if she were Parker or Pixel for example, what would you decide to do? That's the course of action you should take.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with Lynn, make the decision based on what you would do with your own fluffs. 
I don't envy you at all for the decision you have to make, but i do trust that you will make the right and best decision for Missy Marie. I also know that if it's her time to go you will make sure that she is not alone and will be loved and cuddled if it's her time. 

Hugs to you Jaimie and God Bless You,
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jaimie -- if she were you fluff, what would you do? You know the risks of both courses of action much better than we do. That's why we always turn to you for advice on health issues.
> 
> So if she were Parker or Pixel for example, what would you decide to do? That's the course of action you should take.
> 
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Jaimie, the money is there from all of us ...simply out of love and caring. If it can give you peace of mind ... please know that whatever happens in the end, we know you are doing your best ever for Missy.
> :grouphug:


My feelings exactly.We really appreciate your wanting our input but ultimately it will be her owner's and your decision. And since we're not on the ground there to see her for ourselves it's hard for us to even guess what to do. Have you had any consults with specialists or your colleagues in your practice? That may help take away the personal part of this and try to help you objectively see what's best for Missy.
I always think with people if they're really sick and seem too weak to survive surgery, especially exploratory, I wonder whether it's worth it -- not from a money standpoint, but more a quality of life standpoint. Maybe it will take more time for the meds to work. No matter what happens, we know you're doing your best. You aren't a magician who can wave a wand and make it better. You're just a wonderful doctor and sometimes thing can't be fixed. We'll just keep up our end of sending lots of thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself too Jamie.:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this, as far as what money I put it, doesn't matter! Do not let us be the guide as to what you would do......we don't know. Just prayers and you consult with someone that you know is very good also and then make a decision. We just know that we can say prayers and hope for the best. Do not think for one second because we put money in that you feel any kind of responsibility. We knew this was a crap shoot going in. We just don't want her to be in any pain, whatever the outcome. We love and care for you Jaimie~~~that is important to us.....


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Do what your heart tells you.
All these caring, amazing people on this forum support your beliefs and decisions 100%
I'm hoping for a miracle.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr Jamie, though very sweet of you to 'consult' with us...ultimately you are the professional. I do think the advise of taking the 'route' that you would if Missy was yours is a good idea.
When I gave I felt that it was possible she might not even make it thru the night. My giving was actually in hopes that yes,of course that she could be helped but , if not, at least her Mom would be comforted in knowing all was done that could be and not have to live with a feeling of "guilt" because she couldn't afford to even 'try". My heart goes out to those in this position and as I've said, my feeling is "There but for the Grace of God go I". I happened to be at the moment in a position to be able to help and have confidence that your knowledge and heart will do what's best all the way around.
Whatever your decision... whatever the outcome, you have my support 100%!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Dr Jamie, though very sweet of you to 'consult' with us...ultimately you are the professional. I do think the advise of taking the 'route' that you would if Missy was yours is a good idea.
> When I gave I felt that it was possible she might not even make it thru the night. My giving was actually in hopes that yes,of course that she could be helped but , if not, at least her Mom would be comforted in knowing all was done that could be and not have to live with a feeling of "guilt" because she couldn't afford to even 'try". My heart goes out to those in this position and as I've said, my feeling is "There but for the Grace of God go I". I happened to be at the moment in a position to be able to help and have confidence that your knowledge and heart will do what's best all the way around.
> Whatever your decision... whatever the outcome, you have my support 100%!


:goodpost:

Of course we are wanting a happy ending, but with how sick she is, that's not a given. Do what you need to do to help that poor sweet girl,even if we don't get that happy ending. She is the one who matters here :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Dr Jamie, though very sweet of you to 'consult' with us...ultimately you are the professional. I do think the advise of taking the 'route' that you would if Missy was yours is a good idea.
> When I gave I felt that it was possible she might not even make it thru the night. My giving was actually in hopes that yes,of course that she could be helped but , if not, at least her Mom would be comforted in knowing all was done that could be and not have to live with a feeling of "guilt" because she couldn't afford to even 'try". My heart goes out to those in this position and as I've said, my feeling is "There but for the Grace of God go I". I happened to be at the moment in a position to be able to help and have confidence that your knowledge and heart will do what's best all the way around.
> Whatever your decision... whatever the outcome, you have my support 100%!



very good post....
worried about this baby but she is in the very best hands,
praying for sweet Missy Marie:heart:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I was on my way to give her one last look over and I did talk to the owner and she told me to do what I thought. I'm my mind I was going to do explore. On my way she called me back and said she didn't want her to suffer any more. So I went there and told her good bye and how so many people were rooting for her to get better. At least she isn't hurting any more. She was getting neurological...didn't look too good, so it was. For the best. There is prob some money left. Will know more when the er totals her bill there. There is around 300 left in the called in acct. Do u guys want me to put it in my charity fund at work or give to a shelter, or the malt rescue?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OH NO!!OMG!!!!!!!:smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you know exactly why Missy Marie's little body is reacting this way, Lord I know with all my heart we want what's best for this precious little one, we don't want her to suffer and have pain, you have her days numbered if this be her time I pray she would go quietly with loving arms holding her close to their heart. Lord give Jaimie peace that only you can give, clear her mind, give her the strength and wisdom to make the decisions that are best for precious Missy Marie. If it be your will Lord I would ask for a healing over this little soul, but you know the future, we each place Missy Marie in your loving arms. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


:smcryh Jaimie, we love you, I know you have a heart of gold and your heart is hurting, trust in your feelings, God is in control. If this were Matilda or B&B I would have total trust in what you think is best. Please hold Missy Marie close and hug her tight for each of us, she will feel our love through you. I have been praying for you, I do hope the pain is less today. I love you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, you did your best and it was meant for Missy Marie to be with God at this time. :crying:I hope she knows how well loved she was and how many people were praying for her. Thank you Jaimie for all you did for this sweet little girl. :grouphug: RIP sweet Missy Marie we love you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- what a lovely and comforting prayer. Thank you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, you are so brave. You vets deserve the most credit in the world for what you have to do. I'm glad at least she was in a safe place and surrounded with love. :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

dr.jaimie said:


> Well I was on my way to give her one last look over and I did talk to the owner and she told me to do what I thought. I'm my mind I was going to do explore. On my way she called me back and said she didn't want her to suffer any more. So I went there and told her good bye and how so many people were rooting for her to get better. At least she isn't hurting any more. She was getting neurological...didn't look too good, so it was. For the best. There is prob some money left. Will know more when the er totals her bill there. There is around 300 left in the called in acct. Do u guys want me to put it in my charity fund at work or give to a shelter, or the malt rescue?


 

Jaimie as I was typing my prayer God had already answered it, thank you for being there with Missy Marie, I believe we each have a time to be born and a time to die, this was Missy Marie's time to go to the bridge,:smcry: she is free from pain now. Thank you for being with her. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RIP Missy.:crying: You were loved by so many and held by Dr. Jamie when you left us. Your little body just was too sick to go on but your sweet little soul will. Now you can meet everyone's Malts who already crossed the bridge. We'll miss you.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie.........You tried your best..Thank you so much!!! So sorry about Missy Marie. She was with you at the end and that is enough for me. You have the best heart in the whole world. RIP Sweet Baby Miss Marie:heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Jaimie thank you for doing your best for that baby. Hugs.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you Jaimie for your loving care of poor sick Missy. I'm sorry it could not have turned out better. Hugs to you and the others who worked so hard for Missy.:wub:

I think the money left should go to a rescue. Rescue is what I felt I was donating to.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little girl. No more pain and suffering for you, little baby. I'm so sorry it didn't turn out better, Jaimie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.

May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rest peacefully little one.

Jaimie, I'm so very sorry. I know how hard that was for you to do. A really crummy part of your job. Thank you for being so loving to these precious ones and helping to ease their pain. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> In alternative medicine circles, it has been discussed that some skin cancers might possibly be from things applied to the skin rather than the sun. Something to think about.


You know I wondered about that.I used sun block but still watched my sun exposure. Recently I've read sun block can magnify the sun's effects,not block them! So I avoid direct sun,no sun block or sun screen and wear light coloured clothing,long sleeve most of the time and long light weight sweat pants. Not glamorous but at my age,comfort over fashion!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.
> 
> May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


I think that's agreat idea,even though a generous doner was going to pick up the rest. Now that person may be able to put that towards another fluff in need. Sadly there are so many in need..I wish it wasn't so.I wish all fluffs,in every breed,pure or mixed were spoiled... they sure spoil us with their love.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.
> 
> May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


I am so sorry Missy was not able to pull through. I hope she & her owner are both at peace now knowing that she is no longer suffering. Jaimie, you did the very best for her and I thank you for that.

I love the suggestion of donating the remaining money to Gypsy -- that girl is so close to receiving the gift of sight and I think it would be a wonderful way to use the remaining balance. Gypsy is also a special "SM rescue Malt" that the amazing members have taken on here at SM.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just checking in - I'm sorry Missy didn't make it. Jaimie, thanks for trying....you're our hero. Sometimes things happen that none of has any power over. At least she's not in pain any more.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> You know I wondered about that.I used sun block but still watched my sun exposure. Recently I've read sun block can magnify the sun's effects,not block them! So I avoid direct sun,no sun block or sun screen and wear light coloured clothing,long sleeve most of the time and long light weight sweat pants. Not glamorous but at my age,comfort over fashion!



I don't avoid the sun, I just take it in small doses. I never use sunscreen. The more Vitamin D you get from the sun, the less you will burn.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh RIP little Missy... Jamie I know you fought so hard for her but I think we all knew it was iffy...she sounded like a pretty sick little girl. Please extend my sympathy to her mommy. I know all of this has been very upsetting to her... but hope she is comforted in knowing all was done that could be with keeping Missy's best interest in mind. Had you not 'tried she may always feel guilt that "maybe' she'd have been OK if only she had the money.... this way.. no guilt ! Her grief of losing her is quite enough to deal with.

I like the idea of the excess money going to help with Gypsy... I think it would be a sweet memorial to Missy that thru HER, another little Maltese was helped. However I have no objection to it going elsewhere. My feeling is it will go to where it's meant to be.

Hope, Jamie, that tomorrow you can get some R&R !!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.
> 
> May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


Thank You !


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about dear Missy. She was loved instantly by so many strangers.
Thank you, Jaimie, for your help.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with using the rest for Gypsy. 

What a great group of people we have here. I am proud to be a part of this group.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Can someone link me to the info on gypsy?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You tried your best - thank you for helping her and may she rest in peace.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no Jaimie I am so sorry. That, I am sure, is the hardest part of the job. At least she isn't in pain anymore. 

How is your face feeling?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie, you did everything you could for little Missy - I'm so glad you were there for her and her mom and that we could all help. 

I agree with using the leftover funds for Gypsy.

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

dr.jaimie said:


> Can someone link me to the info on gypsy?


Jaimie, here is the SM thread on her. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-...ds-our-help-please-new-picture-post-24-a.html


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> Well I was on my way to give her one last look over and I did talk to the owner and she told me to do what I thought. I'm my mind I was going to do explore. On my way she called me back and said she didn't want her to suffer any more. So I went there and told her good bye and how so many people were rooting for her to get better. At least she isn't hurting any more. She was getting neurological...didn't look too good, so it was. For the best. There is prob some money left. Will know more when the er totals her bill there. There is around 300 left in the called in acct. Do u guys want me to put it in my charity fund at work or give to a shelter, or the malt rescue?


Bless you, Jaimie, you did your very best. And, since Missy Marie was suffering so much, I know you and her mom made the best decision in helping Missy now be able to rest in peace.

Thank you so much, Jaime, for all you did for Missy Marie. And, for all you have done, and continue to do, for our beloved pets, and their moms and dads. 

Since there is around three hundred dollars left ... maybe the extra money could be divided to share with your charity fund and a rescue? But, you should make the final decision as to where you would like the extra money to go. 

I hope you have pleasant dreams tonight, Jaimie ... and, I hope you feel less pain from your own surgery yesterday. 

And, Missy Marie ... rest in peace, and know, sweet darling, how loved you are to so many ... your Mommy, Jaimie, and Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.
> 
> May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


I have no problem with that either. But, I thought Gypsy's surgery was already done and that an anonymous donor had contributed to the after surgery costs. If I misread Gypsy's thread, than please forgive me. If Gypsy still needs help ... then, of course, you have my support if Jaimie decides to donate the extra funds to Gypsy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Missy is giving back to those who loved her ,in her own special way. I think she would have liked to know that the love we have for her is living on in Gypsy too,along with all our highest hopes on her gift of sight becoming a reality. Love only grows if it's passed on to others...
Thank you SMers and Dr. Jaimie for being instruments in making sure that love grows.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Rest In Peace, precious Missy. :crying 2: 
I believe Missy would be thrilled if the remaining funds went to SCMR, for our wee little Gypsy.

I'm sorry, Jaimie. Know we love you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Rest In Peace, precious Missy. :crying 2:
> I believe Missy would be thrilled if the remaining funds went to SCMR, for our wee little Gypsy.
> 
> I'm sorry, Jaimie. Know we love you. :grouphug:


I went back and re-read every post on the thread about Gypsy. I misread something, thinking Gypsy already had her surgery. I apologize. I guess I had been confused with the part about an anonymous donor who made up the difference for what Gypsy needed. But, I guess she still needs financial help. With that ... and since I was not here to donate anything toward darling Gypsy ... I support the remaining funds, or at least some of them (or,whatever Jaime decides) ... going to Gypsy or SCMR. I read Gypsy's story and it was very touching. :tender: 

I hope nobody misread what I was trying to express. I think Deb knows my heart and how I try and think things out for the best.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy Marie is now in the best possible home ever. She is young and pain free and completely loved now.

Jaime you did right by that little girl and we all appreciate it! I know the last several days had to have been tough for you and I want you to know that I believe Missy could not have been in better hands.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Missy Marie is now in the best possible home ever. She is young and pain free and completely loved now.
> 
> Jaime you did right by that little girl and we all appreciate it! I know the last several days had to have been tough for you and I want you to know that I believe Missy could not have been in better hands.


 :goodpost: 
I can't agree more,the hardest part is letting them go,it doesn't mean giving up,it means giving them love....

Thank you Dr. Jaimie for bringing this fluff to our hearts,she truly had the best care,your skilled hands and our prayers and love.
:ThankYou:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so, so sad to hear this knews. At the same time, I'm so touched by everyone's generosity and kindness. Thank you everyone that helped and I hope that money is able to help give another fluff a chance at a good life. Bless you all.

Missy Marie, may you rest in peace sweet girl. You are loved by so many and we hold your memory in our hearts.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Jamie you did everything possible for Marie. She is pain free at the bridge...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We are all crying and griefing this poor little fluff that we never even met. Jaimie -- thank you for being you and for caring so deeply.
> 
> May I make a suggestion on what to do with the remaining funds -- perhaps we could donate it to Southern Comfort for Gypsy so that she can get her eye surgery. Just a thought.


 
:thumbsup: I agree maybe we can help gypsy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

wooflife said:


> Missy Marie is now in the best possible home ever. She is young and pain free and completely loved now.
> 
> Jaime you did right by that little girl and we all appreciate it! I know the last several days had to have been tough for you and I want you to know that I believe Missy could not have been in better hands.


 
:goodpost:

I also agree with the others that it would be great if we can help Gypsy now. 
hugs to you Jaimie
:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart is broken over this. God bless you, beautiful Missy Girl.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sad to hear this news. RIP little Missy Marie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying:Oh no, I was soooo hoping little Missy would make it. I'm so sorry Jaimie,I know you tried your best. What a hard thing it must have been to tell that little angel goodbye. Rest in Peace sweet little Angel Missy Marie.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you so much Jaimie, for all you did for this little doll baby.:heart:

I was so hoping and praying for sweet Missy Maire to get better.....but God wanted a beautiful and precious little baby girl by his side.....

I will miss you lots Missy Marie, you touched so many hearts :smcry:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This is very sobering news indeed. Thank you, Jaimie, for all you did. We are eternally grateful on behalf of little Missy Marie.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What sad news you had to give us Jaimie. I was praying for her and so hoped Missy Marie would pull though. Thank you for all you did for that sweet baby. God grant you and her mother peace with your decision. You were giving her the best care possible and your decisions came from your heart along with your expertise. RIP sweet Missy Marie. You will be remembered and loved by many here who never met you but knew you well just the same.
I think the money should go to help another angel in need, Gypsy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jaime - I wasn't online yesterday so am just now seeing this. Thank you for trying so hard to help this precious little one. Yes, giving the remainder towards Gypsy's care would be wonderful.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, Jaime for trying to save this little girl, may she rest in peace


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

This is such sad news! :crying: RIP little Missy Marie.

Dr. Jamie, thank you for taking such wonderful care of this sweet girl.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sad to hear about Missy Marie! That poor little baby. I'm just relieved she's no longer suffering.

I'm sure you did all you could, Dr. Jaimie. :grouphug:

On a brighter note, how wonderful is SM?? That's so awesome that so many contributed to help this baby out. :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow i just read all these since i wasnt able to get on all wknd... 
rest in peace missy , u were loved by many here ...

this is so sad .. at least the poor baby doesnt hv to suffer.. 
dr jamie , thank u for everything u did for this lilttle fluff .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am so sorry. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking in to see what was happening... So sorry to read she's at the Bridge. Now she is whole and well again waiting for her owner to claim her.

Dr. Jamie, you're the bestest - wanna relocate to Vegas???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Missy, rest in peace little one. It's wonderful that her owner has the added comfort of knowing so many people tried to help her.


----------

